# Response to: Avon's cellulite lotion



## pmschris (Oct 7, 2003)

*I SWEAR IF ANYONE SAY'S THAT STUFF WORK'S, AVON LADY HERE I COME!!!!!!!!




ops: *


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm all over ANY products helping with cellulite cuz I got plenty of it!!! :shock: I've tried several products and I was wondering about the Avon one since I saw the add. You got me thinking now, maybe I should try it.....


----------



## bcsimpsonjp (Oct 8, 2003)

You might think that if this stuff really worked you would be reading about the proven results in some sort of official document like your newspaper or hearing about it on the official broadcast for newly developed life saving, health benefiting program like your television. Really if this worked don't you think it would be advertised on one of these really popular, intellectual TV programs called 'Reality TV"... Get a grip ladies...fat is something that is inside your body and what takes a while to get there ain't disappear with you rubbing some souped up vaseline on your bod....takes 3 easy steps....change how/what you eat, drink more water (no soda...sugar shuts down your immune system..that is free tidbit for day) and do some movement (never call it exercise because all I hear is "I can't do that'..but walking qualifies. Weight loss by losing fat is how you reduce your body size...and remember the first place that fat shows on your body is the last place for it to disappear when you lose it. You lose body fat in proportion to your overall body composition..not from just one spot by rubbing on some moose linament. Yes these companies give you a money back guarantee...but who sends in for the refund...because which of us wants to admit that we are vain and bought this crap in the first place. Get in charge of your own body and do not wait for someone to develop that magic pill/potion/lotion....it is not in the cards...in meantime try changing your daily eating habits...not sure how give me a jingle


----------



## Geek (Oct 8, 2003)

Originally Posted by *bcsimpsonjp* 

Get a grip ladies...fat is something that is inside your body and what takes a while to get there ain't disappear with you rubbing some souped up vaseline on your bod.... 


OoooOOOOOOooooo lets the flames begin! LOL j/k


----------



## Geek (Oct 8, 2003)

Originally Posted by *pmschris* 

*I SWEAR IF ANYONE SAY'S THAT STUFF WORK'S, AVON LADY HERE I COME!!!!!!!!



ops: * 



LOL Do you wanna BE one or SEE one ? DING DONG!


----------



## bcsimpsonjp (Oct 8, 2003)

You have got to be kidding me about this stuff being in the newspaper...not that is was not written about....but who wrote the article and who benefited from it...and any publications put out by the company are considered advertising. If Arnold can go on TV and get elected Gov of Calif then I guess maybe the thigh cream might just work if you have enough salt air in the equation...


----------



## Geek (Oct 8, 2003)

The People of California have SPOKEN! Joe Davis has been Yanked!





Originally Posted by *bcsimpsonjp* 

You have got to be kidding me about this stuff being in the newspaper...not that is was not written about....but who wrote the article and who benefited from it...and any publications put out by the company are considered advertising. If Arnold can go on TV and get elected Gov of Calif then I guess maybe the thigh cream might just work if you have enough salt air in the equation...


----------



## bluepisces (Oct 8, 2003)

Same preachy preach that was once preached about stretch marks being something you cant ever get rid of until the invention of Strivectin-D, which by the way, works (tangential topic, yes- but the analogy fits). Believe it or not there are shortcuts out there and the war of the lazy versus cellulite may actually be won. I dont know why this pisses people off


----------



## bcsimpsonjp (Oct 8, 2003)

No one as you say is pissed off...just do not want to be pissed on... You are correct in that Strivectin-SD has been proven to be effective in reducing minor facial wrinkles (such as crows feet) when used on a continuous basis. Developed and marketed by Klein-Becker Strivectin was lucky enough to come onto the market at the same time a similar product was being presented at the 2oth World Congress of Dermatology. The double blind study did show that a product developed in Europe was effective in reducing minor wrinkling..and as luck would have according to KB officials our product Strivectin-SD had some of the same ingredients. So this was not a study on Strivectin but probably pretty good indication of results you could expect if you used the product. All of this is documented and available from the company. At this time I know of no such independent studies in the world wide community (in doing my doctoral studies) that show or represent any results of fat loss ( which includes celluloid)due to rubbing on of a topical cream. If the company which is marketing this product as a rub on fat remover has such research they had not made it public. So as I stated...better to be pissed off then pissed on...even in Texas


----------



## bcsimpsonjp (Oct 8, 2003)

I certainly appreciate your digging up some of the Avon company literature...which certainly bears out what I referenced in the first place. The product is designed to reduce the appearance of surface or topical wrinkles or pot marks...giving the appearance of a reduction in cellulite, and the fact that it is guaranteed makes it so (ok). I can guarantee you that someone is going to win the SuperBowl this year which is being played in Houston. If they don't I will give you your money back. I would just like to have the money some of our ladies will spend to buy this stuff until it gets rid of the fat.... Do your own research..paid advertising (gossip) about something as important as your health needs to find the back door and make it way out...but the choice is yours...


----------



## bluepisces (Oct 9, 2003)

Thank you doctor for that informative lecture. I think I'll go shoot Santa Claus now and then tell my kids there's no Easter Bunny too.....


----------



## pmschris (Oct 9, 2003)

*b]You guy's are killin me! I could read this shit all night. I don't think I laughed all day until the last few minutes with you guy's. Thank you, I needed it!!!!!









*

bluepisces-I love your santa claus and easter bunny comeback! You have to admit bcsimpsonjp, that was a GOOD ONE...


----------



## bluepisces (Oct 9, 2003)

It is ridiculous when people decide to play disciple or war crusader- for pete's sake, it's just stuff. Stop pissing on people's parade. If we want to pollute our bodies, dont condemn it and make living any way other than yours sound like guaranteed death- you think theres a "no death" clause in all those herbs and twigs? Everyone's gonna die, healthy or not. Its plenty obvious you dont agree with it so why not agree to disagree without the ugly attitude of "youre just killing your bodies" blahdy blah. I myself find the whole elitist attitude of the Leafy People tiresome. All that extra energy could be spent on a Stairmaster, burning up that nasty cellulite, huh?


----------



## Geek (Oct 9, 2003)

Ok I must say, this has ramped up into a bit of a flame war  But that's cool. Just remember whoever wins has to face me with boxing gloves on LOL *FLAME IT UP LADIES!!* (ps don't worry im a wimp)


----------



## Geek (Oct 9, 2003)

Originally Posted by *bluepisces* 




Thank you doctor for that informative lecture. I think I'll go shoot Santa Claus now and then tell my kids there's no Easter Bunny too..... 



LOLOL holy shit that was funny


----------



## bcsimpsonjp (Oct 9, 2003)

I guess if someone brings Santa Claus and the Easter Bunny into the discussion there is evidence that the fat buster cream does have adverse affects when applied between the ears. Unfortunately when discussions of health and wellness are taken to a personal level as evidenced here in this topic there are people who are betting the bank that this stuff works..why because probably something they have either invested time or money in...whatever the reason when emotion replaces logic and common sense the topic is no longer worth discussing in a format such as this. As stated you make your own decisions as a grown up women/man...if you think that commentary such as seen in previous posts is enlightening or makes you feel better about your course of action...hey have at it...maybe your SC or EB character has some good advice...in meantime your ignorance of the reason for the discussion has outshown any benefit you can bring to the table....


----------



## bluepisces (Oct 9, 2003)

Why not get off your soapbox and just let people be? Crusade somewhere else or some other cause.


----------



## bcsimpsonjp (Oct 9, 2003)

For whatever reason you feel you have more right to express an opinion about fact or fiction is something I find interesting. Obviously you have some problem with a point of view that is designed to be of informational value to some and no value to others. You have no idea of what my wellness practice is based on however you choose to make comments that are unbased and unfounded. You have a prejudice that is readily apparent and blatant. You are welcomed to your opinion...as I tell many of our group in a comical way...opinions are like certain parts of your anatomy...everyone has one...and you are living proof...so to a fellow lady Texan.....hookem horns....seems like you are going to have to put up with some of facts of life...your shit does stink...and so does your lack of knowledge....


----------



## bluepisces (Oct 9, 2003)

Becuse I'm intolerant of natural remedies being preached, yes PREACHED, (much like religious crusaders and militant anti-abortionists) doesnt mean I'm ignorant of what youre talking about- I've done the whole natual thing, including 2 at home waterbirths with both my children, taking them to a homeopathic clinic in Phoenix, AZ when they were sick and buying all the naturopathic books and magazines- and what it comes down to is that I find that the natural community has a very "all or nothing" mentality- I can treat my sons' scrapes or illnesses with natural remedies but if I let them have a bag of Doritos then I've ruined their health! Most of my run ins with the leafy people have seemed very cult-ish and just plain weird, so if I sound a bit bitter about the whole thing, this is why. As for my living in Texas, what in the world does that have to do with anything? I know I'm begging for another long winded response in even posting again, but is mentioning our home state supposed to make me embrace you as a sister or something? If it makes any difference, in a week West VA will be my homestate, so yay Marshall Thundering Herd


----------



## bcsimpsonjp (Oct 9, 2003)

For whatever reason the informational discussion about whether a fat removing cream really does work has gravitated to a very harsh discussion on prejudices perceived about natural healing. I have taken the time to answer this last post via a private message since the prejudices espressed are not what the topic is covering. Response to the topic had to do with whether this fat (cellulite) reducing cream does work. My answers have been based on the information and factual data on products of this specific nature. At no point has anyone preached natural healing as alleged in previous reply posts. This is the reason the PM and hence the end to this eline from my perspective. For whatever reasons the posts have taken an ugly posture and no one is served by continuing. For those that have read my posts I apologize for any inconsiderations...


----------



## bluepisces (Oct 9, 2003)

Well do you know anything about chickpeas at least? :?:


----------



## bcsimpsonjp (Oct 9, 2003)

Chickpeas as you stated with some garlic and few other ingredients make a great Humus dip that you can eat on some whole grain crackers or the like... As you have noted we are more inclined to be aware of what we eat and how it interacts in the nutritional balance of our body. We do not recommend facial rubs or creams unless there is a medical reason. If someone has information on such use for ground chickpeas for facial application that is validated we will always put it into our data base for reference. We encourage healing and wellness on an internal cellular level which is what a whole foods nutritional base accomplishes...beauty from within wills shine out and is much more permanent. For now we have found the best use of chickpeas is to make and eat a great deal of them in a humus mix...lot more fun and better use of your resources...


----------



## bluepisces (Oct 9, 2003)

So there *is* no famous deep cleansing chickpea mask?


----------



## bluepisces (Oct 13, 2003)

I gained about 80 pounds with both my pregnancies and then lost 100 pounds (thank gawd for the Atkins diet!!!!) and have stretchmarks all over me from the waist down except for my stomach, all from the weight gain and the subsequent loss. But over the years they have turned white and unless I tan they arent noticeable. I can feel them when I run my fingers over them but when I look at myself (and I am my own worst critic) I dont see them. I've been interested in trying Strivectin-D since everyone I know that has tried it has had great results with the marks fading out or in some cases completely, but $150 for a 6oz tube is a serious commitment. But getting back to the topic of cellulite- no amount of diet and excercise will completely erode the cellulite if youve already had the skin fibers stretched and lost elasticity- sorry, it aint happenin. My skin has been stretched to the limit and I've seen what a womans body looks like after a huge weight gain and loss- it pisses me off to hear the excercise mantra repeated over and over again. I've lived it and I'm sure I'm not the only one. And if rubbing a fat cream makes some people feel better about themselves, dont piss on their parade; shit, it's not killing anybody and its helping the economy.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey strech marks are just part of being a woman...I got mine when I was young and gained a lot of weight. I lost the weight later when I entered the adulthood and finally after having my child I have an excuse to have the stretch marks. They have never bothered me that much. I don't lose my sleep over them or get depressed. There are so many women that have them...the same with cellulite. I have to agree with you about the cellulite. It's extremely difficult to get off....I lost ton of weight but my cellulite stayed because of the tissue....oh well who cares. I just try to stay normal weight and workout for stress relief and for weight maintenance. I have to say thought that the only time I saw a huge improvement in my thighs with the cellulite was when I was working out every other day and didn't eat any sweets. I think eating all the candy is contributing to my thigh problem.





Originally Posted by *bluepisces* 

I gained about 80 pounds with both my pregnancies and then lost 100 pounds (thank gawd for the Atkins diet!!!!) and have stretchmarks all over me from the waist down except for my stomach, all from the weight gain and the subsequent loss. But over the years they have turned white and unless I tan they arent noticeable. I can feel them when I run my fingers over them but when I look at myself (and I am my own worst critic) I dont see them. I've been interested in trying Strivectin-D since everyone I know that has tried it has had great results with the marks fading out or in some cases completely, but $150 for a 6oz tube is a serious commitment. But getting back to the topic of cellulite- no amount of diet and excercise will completely erode the cellulite if youve already had the skin fibers stretched and lost elasticity- sorry, it aint happenin. My skin has been stretched to the limit and I've seen what a womans body looks like after a huge weight gain and loss- it pisses me off to hear the excercise mantra repeated over and over again. I've lived it and I'm sure I'm not the only one. And if rubbing a fat cream makes some people feel better about themselves, dont piss on their parade; shit, it's not killing anybody and its helping the economy.


----------



## bluepisces (Oct 14, 2003)

And if you look at the pictures and films from the "I Love Lucy" days, all the women had thick thighs and cellulite- in fact having hips that flared and being soft was considered feminine- now its considered fat. 

*warning, I'm ranting on a tangential issue- the beauty ideal*

Cellulite didnt used to be a big issue until the "ideal" womans body changed from one that was womanly and curvy to a one without the curves that define femininity- case in point, Marilyn Monroe, voted sexiest woman of all time, who was in fact a size 12/13, had a tummy and more than likely her share of cellulite. And now we kill ourselves to "lose just 10 more pounds"- for what? To starve forever afterwards in order to keep it off and feel like we've accomplished something real? Even the Coke bottle was shaped to resemble the womans curves that no one has anymore, unless theyre "chubby". I'm a thin woman, but I wasnt always. I yearn for the Marilyn days, the freedom of allowing myself to have a steak with a potato and not worry about my hips growing back. And remember Jessica Rabbit? Yes, she was a cartoon, but I'll tell ya what, you didnt hear anyone complaining that she wasnt sexy because she had big hips and thighs and all those curves- and I'll bet she would have had cellulite too!

To make a long story short, I meant to comment on my opinion of cellulite and stretchmarks- unless I decide one day to prance around all day long in public in a thong bikini, I refuse to worry about cellulite or stretchmarks. I refuse to become a slave to conformity. I will however, support anyones decision to buy creams, gels, sprays, magic pills and potions if it helps them feel better about themselves. But I will not abide the ads and promotions and opinions that make women feel badly about themselves for looking like a woman.

I wholeheartedly agree with Reija's statement- stretchmarks are part of being a woman. They are my badge of motherhood- when I look at them I think of what I went through to earn them and what I got in return. I dont look at them and wish I didnt have them- why should I make myself feel badly because someone else doesnt find them attractive? I earn my living by helping other women feel good about themselves- and it doesnt only mean with makeup. Having a percieved imperfection doesnt make anyone less attractive or less valuable. I know my worth.

Rant over


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 15, 2003)

I fully agree with Bluespices. I also think that it's a problem how today's women suppose to look. You see the models on TV who are grossly underweight and get that way by smoking and not eating. Today's society expects women to be thin according to all the advertising and feeling good about yourself depends on how much you weight. It shouldn't be that way. It should be a competition of who has the body of a 16 year-old in their 30s. Whatever happened to women having curves?? And a woman looking like a woman not like a girl? I watched a TV show once that explained about how men, when they are looking for someone to marry, they look at how the womanâ€™s body is shaped. Are the hips made to carry a child? Men donâ€™t actually do this thinking their hormones and brain will do it on their own because a woman with curvy hips is considered more fertile by the gene blueprint in men. I'm sure there are exceptions to this but it was just an interesting show explaining about our bodies. Also how many men do you know who actually know what cellulite is and really pay attention to it? Men are not nearly as critical of women's bodies as us women are. We notice every little stretch mark and cellulite but men don't pay as much attention until you start complaining yourself and pointing it out.


----------



## SaraBiston (Oct 18, 2012)

Why don't you try some home remedies to remove cellulite. My friend try these steps and she feels the difference.


Lose weight by burning more calories than you consume each day.
Yoga and deep breathing is an exercise that you can practice to help you smooth out cellulite.
Exercises like swimming, walking, stair stepping and even dancing will facilitate burn calories and these exercises can help remove cellulite from the legs.
Try cellulite massages. Massage the portion where you feel cellulite. The massage can increase blood circulation permitting the body to scrub out the toxins victimization the bodies natural waste system.


----------



## israr (Oct 18, 2012)

lemon is widely used to lose weight.lemon is very usefully for-your skins and it protect your skins from skin infections get more info from


----------

